# MW3 Elite Furry clan



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 15, 2011)

hi everyone recently info on the mw3 elite clan system was released and i got to thinking about making a clan for all us ferocious furies. now this will be a cod elite clan were we could all participate in leveling up the clan and participating in events together for prizes plus i think it will be fun plan with a bunch of people that have something in common. now i want this to be a serious clan that actually functions well. i am a serious cod player and i prefer to play with a serious team and there will be the competition portion of the furry clan, that being said this clan will be for all furies of fur supporters to join as a community to have fun playing in. 

please post back with you comments or concerns, i am open to all suggestion  :grin:


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> now i want this to be a serious clan that actually functions well



So you're calling it the "Elite Furry Clan"?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 15, 2011)

The EFC eh?

It has a ring to it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2011)

How do you play seriously in CoD, might I ask?


----------



## Waffles (Sep 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How do you play seriously in CoD, might I ask?



When someone kills you, you raeg and go "OMG NOBB HACKUR!1!!1"


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 15, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> The EFC eh?
> 
> It has a ring to it



Obviously his clan.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 15, 2011)

well ok so the reason why i called it "elite furry clan" is because it will be a registered clan in the new COD elite network, which allows us to participate in events and easily play with each other on online causally. the name i was thinking about was FURRY, since it looks like they just bumped up clan tags to 5 letters now if you rather it be called EFC or FUR that's cool too;


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How do you play seriously in CoD, might I ask?



you do it like me and go 39 to 12 with a pistol


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> you do it like me and go 39 to 12 with a pistol



So it's another one of those 1337 "omg-360-noscope" clans, then.

No thanks.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So it's another one of those 1337 "omg-360-noscope" clans, then.
> 
> No thanks.




no no i just want a clan to play with other furries for fun and play some events, i hate l33t bitch clan


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 15, 2011)

oh it seems i forgot to mention that i will be playing on PS3, now there has be talk of some form of cross contamination between to two systems but idk about that yet


----------



## Waffles (Sep 15, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> no no i just want a clan to play with other furries for fun and play some events, i hate l33t bitch clan



But your clan has "ELITE" in the title... Basically what you hate...


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 15, 2011)

Waffles said:


> But your clan has "ELITE" in the title... Basically what you hate...



no. i like bettering myslef, not being an asshole while doing it.... and the reason why elite was in the title because it will a registered clan with the new COD ELITE network system...... as far as the clan tag goes, its still up for debate what it will be


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 15, 2011)

What system? If PS3 then I'm all over it bro.

(Granted my brother stole my ps3 and took it up to state college so I might not immediately be on when it launches)


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So it's another one of those 1337 "omg-360-noscope" clans, then.
> 
> No thanks.



There needs to be a 1337 "Omg-360-Ironsight" clan


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 15, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> What system? If PS3 then I'm all over it bro.
> 
> (Granted my brother stole my ps3 and took it up to state college so I might not immediately be on when it launches)



ok so i will be makeing it on the ps3 and im not sure how that will work for xbox 360 players but yeah, also since it will be on COD ELITE im not sure yet if you will also need to have COD ELITE



Crusader Mike said:


> There needs to be a 1337 "Omg-360-Ironsight" clan




well yeah kinda, im a good player and hopefully this clan thing will catch on in the furry community so we can pull our 6 best together every once and a while to play some events and win some clan prizes


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 16, 2011)

I see this as an overall bad idea. Everyone and their mother calls themselves "elite" in FPS games.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 16, 2011)

o yay fps games -_-


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 16, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> I see this as an overall bad idea. Everyone and their mother calls themselves "elite" in FPS games.




ok again, elite in the title has nothing to do with what the clan is about, THIS I A FUN/SEMI-SERIOUS CLAN MEANT FOR FURRIES TO HAVE FUN AND PLAY WITH EACH OTHER.

the word ELITE in the title meant it will be a COD ELITE clan... if you havent heard what that is here you go   http://www.callofduty.com/elite


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 16, 2011)

You can use gamebattles for free clan nonsense rather than CoD Elite..


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 16, 2011)

In order to get into this clan, you have to pay for the COD Elite, which is basic features such as simple statistics for money, as far as I know.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 16, 2011)

for the most part yes, they have stated that all stuff that was previously free will still be free, but all the new stuff that they added you will pay for by getting a yearly subscription to cod elite. the major stuff is mostly for clan based actions, like we will be able to lv up the clan and get special stuff for it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> for the most part yes, they have stated that all stuff that was previously free will still be free, but all the new stuff that they added you will pay for by getting a yearly subscription to cod elite. the major stuff is mostly for clan based actions, like we will be able to lv up the clan and get special stuff for it.



You have to pay to have clans and stuff now? Activision is just appalling. There's so many things stupid about this COD Elite idea, I don't know where to start...


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You have to pay to have clans and stuff now? Activision is just appalling. There's so many things stupid about this COD Elite idea, I don't know where to start...



My God really???

This is just horrible of Activision, why would you charge for clans? WHY?


----------



## Cain (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahahahahahahahahaha.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.

MW3.

BF3 & RO2's where it's at.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 16, 2011)

AHahahahhaha. This is the best joke i've heard all day.
Elite furry clan...hehehehe


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> My God really???
> 
> This is just horrible of Activision, why would you charge for clans? WHY?





Gibby said:


> You have to pay to have clans and stuff now? Activision is just appalling. There's so many things stupid about this COD Elite idea, I don't know where to start...




 i think its a great idea too to pay 49.99 a year to have a whole bunch of new clan stuff, inter connectivity, people who will teach you to be better, newsletter, noob tube tv, facebook connection, ALL DLC'S  FOR FREE (that alone cost more than the subscription if you bought them individually), DLC maps are broken up into one map a month instead of 3 every 3 months so we get it faster, detailed load outs and recommendations for all aspects of the game....... and that's only the info that they have released so far


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> i think its a great idea too to pay 49.99 a year to have a whole bunch of new clan stuff, inter connectivity, people who will teach you to be better, newsletter, noob tube tv, facebook connection, ALL DLC'S  FOR FREE (that alone cost more than the subscription if you bought them individually), DLC maps are broken up into one map a month instead of 3 every 3 months so we get it faster, detailed load outs and recommendations for all aspects of the game....... and that's only the info that they have released so far



So it's a part of the game, yet you're being charged over $100 for it? Fuck that shit. They're gonna do the same NEXT YEAR as well. They're making people MISS OUT on what is probably the BIGGEST, NEWEST PART OF THE GAME unless they pay like double what they originally paid.

Do you not get what awful money-grubbing devils Activision and its employees are? Do you play any other games that aren't CoD, BF, MoH, Homefront, and other similar clones by coporate giants with retarded deals like this? You and all your fellow codnuts are being treated like shit as customers, and Bobby Kotick himself doesn't try to hide it. Wake up and start playing good games that are really worth the price tags, rather than an overrated, overpriced, overplayed game that has had no real improvements since 2007, being repackaged and sold again every single year with its overpriced DLC.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So it's a part of the game, yet you're being charged over $100 for it? Fuck that shit. They're gonna do the same NEXT YEAR as well. They're making people MISS OUT on what is probably the BIGGEST, NEWEST PART OF THE GAME unless they pay like double what they originally paid.
> 
> Do you not get what awful money-grubbing devils Activision and its employees are? Do you play any other games that aren't CoD, BF, MoH, Homefront, and other similar clones by coporate giants with retarded deals like this? You and all your fellow codnuts are being treated like shit as customers, and Bobby Kotick himself doesn't try to hide it. Wake up and start playing good games that are really worth the price tags, rather than an overrated, overpriced, overplayed game that has had no real improvements since 2007, being repackaged and sold again every single year with its overpriced DLC.



in all honesty i feel that if they made this all free they would sweep the market on fps for quite some time, but no they were pricks about it and decided that they should charge people for the new stuff... in all likely hood they probably did it knowing that a lot of people wouldn't care to much about the upfront cost considering they were going to spend more on the dlc's anyways. if i had my way then it would all be free but that's not going to happen >_> 

now for your comment on my choices in games..... the Battle fps i play is cod just because i liked MW2's multi-player and i like Blacks opps Zombies mode, other wise i play Grid (so happy i have a copy ^_^) dragon age, demon souls, Space Marine, Bioshock 1 2 and soon to be 3, borderlands, little big planet, and soon to be skyrim... that being said i understand that the corporate worold hasent come up with vastly new idea in a long time and i dont care about that i play these games because of the fanticy wolrd that the desiners have created and the intreget storylines; other than that the corporate world can kiss my ass

gibby your an awesome furry and i truly respect your opinion


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 16, 2011)

Wait. How much is it per year? 

Oh my god. 

They've gone and done it. 

YOU WILL NOW _*LITERALLY *_BUY THE SAME GAME EVERY YEAR.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

Lemme just add this on - Call of Duty is not a bad game. It's not. It became popular with CoD 4 for good reason, but this method of business is just utter rubbish and it is nowhere near worth the price it's asking for, especially with the lack of proper time and dedication put into development.

We had another thread a _bit_ like this some time ago. Try and do your best to ignore the big names and start getting into the games made my smaller companies. Frictional, Paradox, and Tripwire are good ones to start with. In fact, if you like Black Ops zombie mode, you will _adore_ Killing Floor on the PC - a much bigger game and it's been getting new content added in since 2009 and I and my friends have literally hundreds of hours on it and you can buy it for Â£15/$20 on steam - one of the best decisions you'll make with your gaming fund. The games coming from these small companies are often much cheaper, have great longevity, as well as PROPER post-release support. They're more about making the games rather than the money, so you can expect some real good quality.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> In fact, if you like Black Ops zombie mode, you will _adore_ Killing Floor on the PC - a much bigger game and it's been getting new content added in since 2009 and I and my friends have literally hundreds of hours on it and you can buy it for Â£15/$20 on steam - one of the best decisions you'll make with your gaming fund. The games coming from these small companies are often much cheaper, have great longevity, as well as PROPER post-release support. They're more about making the games rather than the money, so you can expect some real good quality.



hmm i just looked it up, it seems like a fun game. i just wished more game companies were like that >_>


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Sep 20, 2011)

well thank you to all who cared to put their opinions down. i will still be making the clan and all are welcome to join; if they bumped it up to 5 letters then it will be "Furry" if not then it will be "Fur" and if there is a password required then that will be "furpower1"  i will post again or make a new thread once the game has come out and the clan is up  --- thanks and hope to play with you soon


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> "furpower1"



Oh lord.


----------



## Cain (Sep 20, 2011)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> i think its a great idea too to pay 49.99 a year to have a whole bunch of new clan stuff, inter connectivity, people who will teach you to be better, newsletter, noob tube tv, facebook connection, ALL DLC'S  FOR FREE (that alone cost more than the subscription if you bought them individually), DLC maps are broken up into one map a month instead of 3 every 3 months so we get it faster, detailed load outs and recommendations for all aspects of the game....... and that's only the info that they have released so far


It's hilarious because EA have snubbed Activison by pretty much releasing the same thing, for BF3, but there's more, and it's FREE.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 23, 2011)

There are better games that don't rely on milking the same nonsense every year, and don't charge for a clan tag in your name. I mean, how do some of you people/furries fall for this simplicity and repetition?


----------

